# Royal wedding rehearsal..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Royal wedding rehearsal footage.. :wink:


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

rayrecrok, I was just going to post this


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Young Hewitt gets more like his dad with every day that passes  
seamus.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Can you get hold of a video rehearsal for the wedding night :?:  :lol: :lol: 

Now that would be worth something :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

seamusog said:


> Young Hewitt gets more like his dad with every day that passes
> seamus.


true so very true :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

moblee said:


> Can you get hold of a video rehearsal for the wedding night :?:  :lol: :lol:
> 
> Now that would be worth something :lol:


I'm sure they know the drill by now :lol:


----------

